
Let's get #killPagination trending on Twitter! - shakeel_mohamed
https://twitter.com/search?q=%23killPagination
======
angryasian
I hate endless scroll 1 most people don't handle back button properly when
clicking an item and 2 can't share a link to page 2 for example

~~~
shakeel_mohamed
True. What I'm terribly annoyed with is a simple news article being broken up
into 2+ pages when it really doesn't need to be. But, this is done to increase
both traffic and advertisement impressions. Now I won't even read the rest of
an article if it contains more than one page (unless it's something really
interesting).

